# t shirt to buy



## meghaakashcse (Feb 12, 2018)

What is the best types of t shirt to buy?


----------



## ScreamingMimi (Oct 2, 2018)

If you're asking about brands, my go to has become Fruit of the Loom. I used to use Gildan, but I've noticed that they have changed a little in the last few years...they are slightly shorter, shrink more in length than they used to, and don't hold their shape as well (but still better than Hanes).


----------



## ms6276176 (Jul 17, 2018)

I strongly believe we are living int he era of content driven..t shirts having good content such as humor..will buy that


----------



## meghaakashcse (Feb 12, 2018)

ScreamingMimi said:


> If you're asking about brands, my go to has become Fruit of the Loom. I used to use Gildan, but I've noticed that they have changed a little in the last few years...they are slightly shorter, shrink more in length than they used to, and don't hold their shape as well (but still better than Hanes).


iam asking about the fabric materials


----------



## yaqngie (Jul 1, 2013)

meghaakashcse said:


> What is the best types of t shirt to buy?


Depends on your budget IMO.

Are you asking as a supplier for clients or for creating your own brand? Bc as a supplier you want to go with what the client wants. I usually offer 3 different levels if they don't come to me with a particular brand in mind. If you are trying to create your own brand then you should go with something nicer, softer, better brand.


----------



## himanshujan (Dec 5, 2018)

If you want to t-shirts design, I'll suggest half sleeve round neck t-shirts look good.


----------



## harishalwani (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't know what do you want to know but I suggest you the best fabric for t-shirts.

As per my knowledge, Satin is perfect for the t-shirt on every occasion. I'd like to suggest to use this fabric material forever.


----------

